# HAF 912 Window?



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone know where i can buy a side panel for the HAF 912 with a window in it. I know that there was an advanced version of the case with a window but this was only released in Asia and recently the coolermaster store was selling the side panels in America. I live in the UK and the coolermaster store wont ship here.

So can someone help me find the side panel and from somewhere that will ship to the UK?


----------

